# Which year is this recording of Tristan und Isolde by Wagner from?



## Requiem (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi!

Im making a shortfilm and im looking for a version of Wagners Tristan und Isolde (instrumental) that was recorded in 1944 or earlier. Do any of you know what year this version by "Wilhelm Furtwangler & Philharmonia Orchestra" was recorded?






Any help is appreciated 

/Jonas


----------



## SilenceIsGolden (May 5, 2013)

That was recorded in 1952.


----------



## Requiem (Mar 28, 2014)

Ok thanks! Do you know any recording from 1944 or earlier?


----------



## SilenceIsGolden (May 5, 2013)

Here you go! From 1935. Good luck.


----------



## Requiem (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks!  im afraid the quality is not suffient so ill have to solve it some other way!


----------



## SilenceIsGolden (May 5, 2013)

After a little more digging, I found this recording by Furtwängler from 1942.


----------

